# You cannot run any more client.



## Pheanix (7. September 2009)

Hab neuerdings ne neue Meldung nachdem ich die Lizensbedingungen akzeptiert habe. Hat vlt. jmd ne Lösung?

danke sehr


----------



## Rubinweapon (7. September 2009)

Pheanix schrieb:


> Hab neuerdings ne neue Meldung nachdem ich die Lizensbedingungen akzeptiert habe. Hat vlt. jmd ne Lösung?
> 
> danke sehr




Man kann AION nur einmal starten..sollte die aion.exe noch im taskmanager sein ist da dein problem.einfach beenden.


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2009)

Oder du stellst im Launcher ein, dass du mehrere Clients starten kannst.


----------



## Pheanix (7. September 2009)

nope, nope und nochmals nope


----------



## SwOo (7. September 2009)

habe das selbe problem und bei funzt auch kein tagmanager oder die option im launcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neoaion (7. September 2009)

es gibt keine lösung für das problem!!!!
habe selber und habe ca 500 versuche hinter mir!


----------



## Rubinweapon (7. September 2009)

neoaion schrieb:


> es gibt keine lösung für das problem!!!!
> habe selber und habe ca 500 versuche hinter mir!




einfach mal über die ncsoft seite den support kontaktieren oder die foren auf deren seite durchstöbern.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (7. September 2009)

Mich würde interssieren ob jemand unter Vista64 Spielt und ob es einen Aion Eintrag in der Ausnahmeliste der Windowsfirewall gibt.
Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen soll. Nach dem Einlogen und dem Anclicken irgendeines Servers kommt eine Fehlermeldung und
Aion beendet sich.
In das Offizielle Beta Forum komme ich auch nicht. Mein Passwort ist bei NCSOTt bereits 3 x geändert worden.

Wenn das Ding nicht bald mal losrennt, ist AION für mich beendet bevor es begann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hatte ich gehoft das die PR Aktion doch heute auch für mich beginnen kann.


----------



## SwOo (7. September 2009)

jap habe auch vista 64bit laufen ... hoffen wir das da noch nen patch nachkommt bevor die Beta zuende ist


----------



## Pheanix (7. September 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Mich würde interssieren ob jemand unter Vista64 Spielt und ob es einen Aion Eintrag in der Ausnahmeliste der Windowsfirewall gibt.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen soll. Nach dem Einlogen und dem Anclicken irgendeines Servers kommt eine Fehlermeldung und
> Aion beendet sich.
> In das Offizielle Beta Forum komme ich auch nicht. Mein Passwort ist bei NCSOTt bereits 3 x geändert worden.
> ...




Auf der offiziellen Beta Seite ist das Problem bekannt und es gibt vom Support auch 3 Lösungsansätze die aber bei niemanden funktioniert haben...



Hallo, Die Fehlermeldung erscheint neuerdings, hab die Foren durchsucht:

Thank you for contacting NCsoft Technical Support.

These error messages can be caused by a couple of different things. In order to eliminate some of the possible variables, you should try the steps outlined below.

FIRST: Locate your Aion directory. (By default, this installs to C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Aion) In the 'system' folder, and open the Bin32 folder and locate the folder titled GameGuard. Delete the GameGuard folder, and re-launch Aion. Let it re-download these files. Game Guard is not updated through the launcher, it updates during the launching of the game so you may not notice any files actually downloading.

SECOND: If this does not resolve the issue and the error messages persist, you should verify that you have all firewall or Internet security software disabled. If you are able to connect with your firewall software disabled, then you will need to add exceptions to your firewall rules for the following files: AION.bin, GameGuard.des, GameMon.des, and NCLauncher.exe, with full access to the Internet.

The default locations for each file are as follows:

"C:\Program Files\NCSoft\Aion\bin32\AION.bin"
"C:\Program Files\NCSoft\Aion\bin32\GameGuard.des"
"C:\Program Files\NCSoft\Aion\bin32\GameGuard\GameMon.des"
"C:\Program Files\NCSoft\Launcher\NCLauncher.exe"

THIRD: If after trying all of these adjustments the issue still occurs please try temporarily uninstalling the security software completely. If this resolves the issue then please contact the software manufacturer for instructions on how to configure it correctly if you wish to reinstall it.

Please let us know if the steps above do not help resolve the issue.

Regards,
Mike C.
NCsoft Technical Support





Wie gesagt, bekannt aber hilflos


----------



## ninchu (7. September 2009)

jopp hab das prob seid dem ersten moment und hab auch schon alles durch, n thema gestartet, alle ideen die kamen ausprobiert usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

erst war das bei der serverauswahl so, dann kam ich mal für 5 min auf Thor, disco und seither mur moch diese fehlermeldung. ich seh nichtmal mehr ne serverliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja is ne beta nich wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....abwarten und hoffen, dass das spätestens zum headstart behoben is sonst hör ich schon die wow flamer und fanboys wieder jaulen: seht ihr.....wow hat das prob nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (7. September 2009)

Danke Pheanix.

Hab die 3 Tips ausprobiert. Ohne Erfolg. "...more Clients" oder "Disconnected..." bleibt.

Ach ninchu, es ist keine Beta. Es ist eine PR-Aktion. Diese hat bei mir leider nicht den von NCSOFT erhofften Erfolg.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. September 2009)

Danke Pheanix für das posten der Support Antwort. Leider hat sich nichts dran geändert, ich habe auch noch die Fehlermeldungen. Was mich halt sehr wundert, dass es immer verschiedene sind. Es lässt sich kein Muster erkennen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. September 2009)

Ich werd ziemlich oft an eine stelle zurückversetzt, bringt da eine neuinstallation evtl auch was?


----------



## advanced08 (7. September 2009)

ja den fehler hatte ich auch ... bei mir hat es geholfen sich mit einem PROXY zu verbinden 

gab nen beitrag wo eine meldung war das die standart pppoe (ka wie das heißt) verbindung diesen fehler manchmal verursacht .. ist für mich die einzige sinvolle erklärung

da nachdem ich nen proxy benutze ich ohne probleme rein komme


----------



## Alyshra (7. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> ja den fehler hatte ich auch ... bei mir hat es geholfen sich mit einem PROXY zu verbinden
> 
> gab nen beitrag wo eine meldung war das die standart pppoe (ka wie das heißt) verbindung diesen fehler manchmal verursacht .. ist für mich die einzige sinvolle erklärung
> 
> da nachdem ich nen proxy benutze ich ohne probleme rein komme



Wie meinst du das?
Kannst du mir bitte den Link zu diesem Beitrag geben?
Meine Grp wartet schon ungeduldig auf mich, versuche mich seit 1h einzuloggen :<


----------



## Eldoriel (7. September 2009)

Hmm... hab auch vista 64 mbit und kann mich iwie auch net einloggen.... komme zwar in aion rein, der bleibt dann nachem einloggen iwie hängen und nach 5 minuten warten:"you are disconected from the server" und das wars dann... kriege allerdings keine fehlermeldungen liegt das auch damit zusammen?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. September 2009)

ich klatsch einfach mal kurz rein, was ich gelesen, erlebt und was ich mir dazu gedacht hab:

also.

anscheind ist es hauptsächlich ein windows 7 oder vista problem. kann auf windows 7 nicht zocken (selbes problem) aber auf windows xp. so wies aussieht hat das auch nichts mit eurem client zutun. ich bekomme die fehlermeldung nur, wenn mir ein game server irgendwas zurück gibt. am anfang kam die meldung immer, wenn ich auf die server wollte. dann hat nen freund sich mit meinem account eingelogt und einen char erstellt und dann kam der fehler schon, wenn ich die agb bzw eula akzeptiert habe. meiner meinung nach liegt das an game guard... meiner meinung nach biggest anti cheating tool fail ever! gameguard greift extrem krass ins system ein und ich denke mir einfach, dass irgend welche treiber von game guard sich nicht mit anderen treibern vertragen (ggf auch virtuelle netzwerke wie hamachi oder ein vm programm (z.b. vmware)) oder, dass die 64 bit vista oder seven treiber nicht ordentlich laufen


----------



## advanced08 (7. September 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Kannst du mir bitte den Link zu diesem Beitrag geben?
> Meine Grp wartet schon ungeduldig auf mich, versuche mich seit 1h einzuloggen :<


so gefunden bitteschön



> posted by a person in the betaforums.
> Confirm that PPPoE is the cause of this error. I had a friend test his PPPoE connection through a router and it worked that way (it just happened he had a router lying around). Hopefully will get their gameserver network configuration sorted to allow DIRECT PPPoE connections as well and soon, since this is obviously the cause. IP makes no difference, it's just a matter of protocol used on the end-user side that isn't accepted by the server, which is why it disconnects you at first, but you appear as if you were still logged in, hence getting the 'You cannot run any more client' message. If anyone here can suggest some sort of virtual router-like software that can convert PPPoE to the TCP which servers seem to digest better on the same machine, please do share.
> I'm not writing this because I cannot play, I have a second connection that is not PPPoE and also have a router to go with it, but because the PPPoE is the better connection and I do want to use that one.
> (This issue came with the introduction of the new servers in OB, nothing like this happened in CBT with the old servers)
> ...





Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> ich klatsch einfach mal kurz rein, was ich gelesen, erlebt und was ich mir dazu gedacht hab:
> 
> also.
> 
> anscheind ist es hauptsächlich ein windows 7 oder vista problem. kann auf windows 7 nicht zocken (selbes problem) aber auf windows xp. so wies aussieht hat das auch nichts mit eurem client zutun. ich bekomme die fehlermeldung nur, wenn mir ein game server irgendwas zurück gibt. am anfang kam die meldung immer, wenn ich auf die server wollte. dann hat nen freund sich mit meinem account eingelogt und einen char erstellt und dann kam der fehler schon, wenn ich die agb bzw eula akzeptiert habe. meiner meinung nach liegt das an game guard... meiner meinung nach biggest anti cheating tool fail ever! gameguard greift extrem krass ins system ein und ich denke mir einfach, dass irgend welche treiber von game guard sich nicht mit anderen treibern vertragen (ggf auch virtuelle netzwerke wie hamachi oder ein vm programm (z.b. vmware)) oder, dass die 64 bit vista oder seven treiber nicht ordentlich laufen



nein es hat nix mit dem OS zu tun .. zumindest treten diese probleme auch bei xp auf und bei mir gehts ja jetzt nachdem ich mich mit einem proxy einlogge...

benutze win7 das mit den netzwerken von hamachi vmware o.ä liegt ja auch alles zusammen in verbindung mit der internetverbindung 

einfach mal versuchen mit proxy einzuloggen


----------



## SwOo (7. September 2009)

bin jetzt nicht so der technik freak .. aber bitte wie/wo/was .. proxy ?

wäre da über nen tip dankbar


----------



## advanced08 (7. September 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_%28Rechnernetz%29


ah .. und bei mir geht jetzt auch nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwOo (7. September 2009)

hehe gut so schlau war ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 google dein freund und helfer ^^

dann muss ich mir den kram wohl oder übel durchlesen und am ende feststellen das ich immernoch nicht weis wie man nen proxy aufmacht/darüber connected  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrJohnKelly (7. September 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich versucht habe mich auf einen aion-server einzuloggen bekam ich immer die fehlermeldung "you can not run anymore client"...

mein fehler war, daß ich versucht habe das spiel mit dem launcher zu starten, wenn ich das spiel über die aion.exe starte dann klappt es.

hoffe ich konnte einigen helfen.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (7. September 2009)

Eigenschaften von Internet -> Verbindungen -> [Verbidnung auswählen] -> Einstellungen -> Proxy


Fragt sich nur welches Proxy welcher Port und welcher Provider.
Wenn ich dort meinen Provider (Versatel) eintrage, startet nichtmal der Launcher.

MrJohnKelly du hast eine Aion.exe ? wo ist die denn versteckt ?


----------



## Sugarwarlock (8. September 2009)

würde mich auch mal interessieren^^ aber wieso klappts mit ner pppoe verbindung auf xp aber auf win 7 nicht?


----------



## ylvie (8. September 2009)

alle, die dieses problem haben, gebt mal hier ein feedback ab:
http://twtpoll.com/r/cpid17


----------



## SakuraJosy (8. September 2009)

so hatte es eben auch nochmal bei bugs reingeschrieben aber hier auch nochmal ins richtige forum:


so ich melde mich nochmal zu wort..
da ich nun in einem anderen Forum gute 34 Seiten mitgestöbert habe kommt für mich nur eine logische lösung raus..
ich selbst habe wirklich alles versucht.. von neustallation bis neue dateien entwerfen etc.
da das alles nichts brachte las ich nochmal genauer nach.. und aufeinmal fiel mir auf dass es vielen so ging die sich bei ihrem Internetprovider einwählen müssen
sprich Leute mit Modem..
Die Leute die einen Router dran haben haben bis jetzt keine Probleme und leute die ein modem hatten haben sich einen Router geholt und ebenfalls ihre Probleme damit beseitigen können.
sprich die Fehlermeldungen vonwegen cannot run anymore Client und youre disconnected from Gameserver..

Nunja ich hoffe mal auf einen baldigen Fix.. ansonsten bleibt nur warten^^

LG


----------



## SwOo (8. September 2009)

jap router gegen modem getausch und schon gings .. hoffe geht bei euch auch so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (8. September 2009)

bin schüler so schnell komm ich net an nen router xD
aber ich frag mich immer noch warum ich mit win xp zocken kann aber mit windows 7 nicht -.-


----------



## Thunderphönix (8. September 2009)

Also ich konnte vorgestern und gestern ohne Probleme zocken,heute hab ich jetzt 6x versuche gebraucht bis ich nun endlich zu der Lizenzbestätigung komme,und nachdem ich accept geklickt habe,kam dieses you cannot run any more client...
Also ich war auch bei den letzten beiden Closed Beta dabei,und da gab es sogut wie garkeine Probleme,umso schwächer find ich es jetzt das diese Fehler bei der Open Beta auftauchen....
Und an die Leute die meinen ich sollte irgendwo an den Dateien rumbasteln,könnt ihr das vergessen,denn entweder das Game geht,oder es geht eben net


----------



## advanced08 (8. September 2009)

immerhin besser wie gestern da kam man nichtmal da hin .... sondern nur bis zum log in 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw bei mir geht leider immer noch nix sehr schade finde ich hätte das game noch gerne ein bissien getestet...

wenn es nicht in paar tagen gefixxt wird dann schreib ich aion schonmal ab ... und werde es evtl nochmal testen wenn es draußen ist und man paar freitage hat ...


----------



## SakuraJosy (9. September 2009)

So ich hab endlich eine Lösung gefunden.. zumindest hats bei mir super funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kopier es einfach mal hier rein:

1.downloade und installiere das programm "proxifier" ( Download Proxifier )
2. stelle es ein wie auf den bildern ( musst manuell eingeben )
sprich.. als erstes gehst du bei proxifier in options -> Proxy settings und befolgst die Schritte die im ERSTEN Bild beschrieben sind
als zweites gehst du in options -> Proxy Rules und gehst auf Add.. dann trägst du die sachen ein die im ZWEITEN Bild beschrieben sind.. 
du fügst bei ADD CLIENT die aion.bin und am besten noch die NClauncher.exe hinzu..  (Ein Tipp um alle Dateien wie unter anderem auch aion.bin zu sehen, die übrigens im bin32 ORdner zu finden ist, müsst ihr unten im Pulldownmenü auf ALLE DATEIEN gehen)
3. download das programm "ogproxy" (OGproxy)
4. die zip/rar entpacken und darin die address.txt öffnen, darein musst du deine IP deiner Lanverbindung schreiben. (zb. 217-27-5-18)
diese kannst du auslesen in dem du auf start->ausführen gehst und "cmd" eingibst, danach "ipconfig". dann siehst du mehrere ips usw. und schreibst daraus deiner Netzwerkkarte raus.
danach proxifier -> ogproxy -> nclauncher -> aion starten ( alles nacheinander) und du solltest dich einlogen können.

*edit*
bilder für step 2: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3046873/setting1.jpg.html und http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3046905/setting2.jpg.html



Et Voila.. mein Aion geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ein Proxy sogesehen ja ein Ersatz für den Router ist..

ich hoffe es bringt euch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße


ps.: ist völlig normal dass ihr nachher bei OGProxy nur ein blaues Bildchen dahabt.. ist aber wichtig dass ihr es in der oben beschriebenen REihenfolge öffnet


----------



## Bascho (9. September 2009)

Kann ja sein, wenn man das alles installiert, Aion dann läuft.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe doch keine Spiele, um dann erstmal stundenlang nach einer lösung zu suchen, verschiedene Programme
auf meinen Rechner installieren usw,, um es dann irgendwann zu spielen.

Ich spiele es, um mich zu entspannen, spass zu haben. Mehr nicht.

Ich warte noch ab, ist ja noch Beta alles.

Aber sollte es zum Launch immer noch diese Probleme bei mir auftreten und keine lösung innerhalb von
1 Woche in sicht sein, werde ich Aion von meiner Platte löschen und irgendwann in ferner
Zukunft mal wieder antesten.


----------



## SaturnBomber (9. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
auch ich habe 2 ganze Tage damit zu kämpfen gehabt. Auch alles probiert und getan. Nun habe ich das glück das ich
noch ein Router zuhause habe und was soll ich sagen es funktioniert jetzt.

Allerdings gebe ich allen recht die sagen zum Realse des Games muss das gefixt werden. Es kann nicht sein
das man tagelang erst rumprobieren muss bis das Game funktioniert.

Für alle die ein Router daheim haben sollten, probiert das aus.

Bis die Tage.

ps: Schwach allerdings vom Support das dass die Comm rausfinden musste!


----------



## SakuraJosy (9. September 2009)

naja es sollte ja auch nur eine vorrübergehende lösung für die beta sein.. wenn das problem zum release immernoch besteht ist das wirklich sehr sehr schwach und nicht gerade kundenanziehend ^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. September 2009)

du weißt doch gar net was ncsoft selbst herrausgefunden hat... wie viele halbrichtige lösungen hab ich in den letzten 2 tagen gesehen... ich denke mal ncsoft will nur auf nr sicher gehen und alles testen bis sie die richtige lösung haben. btw: heute hatten die mitarbeiter von ncsoft eine konferenz in der es nur um genau das problem geht!


----------



## cbOneX (9. September 2009)

SakuraJosy schrieb:


> So ich hab endlich eine Lösung gefunden.. zumindest hats bei mir super funktioniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Vielen vielen Dank das du das hier gepostet hast, nach 3 Tagen Fehlermeldungen konnte ich jetzt endlich das erste mal Aion zocken.
Deinen Post hier sollte man noch größer rausbringen damit die anderen auch spielen können!

Danke dir


----------



## Thunderphönix (9. September 2009)

Bei mir gehts nun wieder,bin gespannt obs am Abend auch noch geht...


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

in 4 tagen ist der spaß eh vorbei....


----------



## SakuraJosy (9. September 2009)

cbOneX schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank das du das hier gepostet hast, nach 3 Tagen Fehlermeldungen konnte ich jetzt endlich das erste mal Aion zocken.
> Deinen Post hier sollte man noch größer rausbringen damit die anderen auch spielen können!
> 
> Danke dir




freut mich wenns geholfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aionex (9. September 2009)

Danke dir Sakura mir hat es endlich nach 3 tagen auch geholfen dachte schon wird nix mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (9. September 2009)

wow nun schaff ich es ohne proxy sogar bis zur charakter auswahl und bekomme dann erst den fehler ...

glaub daran wird gearbeitet *daumen hoch*


----------



## Shintuargar (9. September 2009)

Also ohne die beiden Zusatzprogramme Proxifier und OGproxy gings weiterhin nichts, mit beiden komme ich ohne Fehlermeldung weiter.
Das darf trotzdem kein Dauerzustand sein, da muss NCSoft schauen wieso es ohne diesen Umweg bei einigen nicht geht. Zumal Proxifier nach 30 Tagen kostenpflichtig wird.


----------



## Thunderphönix (9. September 2009)

Morgens lief das spiel noch,und nun gehts wieder nicht....,und der Frust wächst.
Also ich würd an deren Stelle,Release auch verschieben,bevor die dann die deutschen Server hochfahren und wieder nix geht,weil durch solche Dinge kann man Kunden wirklich vergraulen...


----------



## MichMuch (9. September 2009)

Hi alle 
Also es haben mehrer das Problem spielt ihr mit nem Modem? .Weil bei mir ist das so, hab ein Modem und da kommt dieser fehler  auch und mir wurde gesagt es liegt daran wegen dem Modem weil die server nicht richtig damit conecten können und ich habe mal nachgefragt ob es eine art update geben wird, dazu sagten sie nein und sie arbeiten daran das es funktuniert. Bei mir war es halt so close beta ging noch aber seit der open beta geht es halt nicht mehr.

MFG MichMuch


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

naja ist eh nur die beta also von daher völlig wayne ,solange es nicht am 20 genauso ist..


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Laut Amboss soll der Fehler gefixed sein. Bei mir klappt es, habe allerdings schon davor wieder ins Spiel finden können.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (9. September 2009)

Ich kann Dir versichern, dass der Fehler nicht gefixt ist. 

Nach AoC und WAR kommt der nächste Lacher auf mich zu.

Diese Failer in der MMORPG-Szene nerven nur noch.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Laut Amboss soll der Fehler gefixed sein. Bei mir klappt es, habe allerdings schon davor wieder ins Spiel finden können.



nope, sobald ich einen server auswähle, egal welchen, kommt immer die meldung "you are disconnect from the server" und spiel beendet sich, ab und zu bekomm ich auch die meldung "You cannot run any more client"

da lief ja sogar die aoc beta besser, da bin ich immerhin ohne probleme ins spiel gekommen.
ich wart mal morgen noch ab, wenn sich dann nichts besser werd ich meine bestellung erstmal stornieren, bringt ja nix wenn man nicht auf die server kommt.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir versichern, dass der Fehler nicht gefixt ist.
> 
> Nach AoC und WAR kommt der nächste Lacher auf mich zu.
> 
> Diese Failer in der MMORPG-Szene nerven nur noch.



Wobei der Fehler weniger mit Aion als mit NCsoft zu tun hat aber ok.


----------



## ylvie (9. September 2009)

wo wurde bitte von offizieller seite gesagt, daß DIESES problem behoben wurde? es wurde lediglich eine wartung angekündigt.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> wo wurde bitte von offizieller seite gesagt, daß DIESES problem behoben wurde? es wurde lediglich eine wartung angekündigt.



http://twitter.com/aion_amboss

Er sagt, es solte behoben sein. Bloss ist das Wort solte relativ dehnbar.


----------



## Thunderphönix (9. September 2009)

Im anderen Thread gehts um:Can not connect to the authorization server

Das meint Amboss damit,und dieses Problem hab ich net mehr,hatte ich gestern...,heute kann ich immerhin Accept klicken ohne das ich flieg...

Aber dann kommt You cannot run any more client,und dieser Fehler ist *noch nicht behoben*


----------



## ylvie (9. September 2009)

"Cannot connect to auth sollte behoben sein. bitte evtl. Parameter aus Launcher entfernen, wenn ihr sie verwendet habt"

Das ist wieder ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## SakuraJosy (9. September 2009)

jup und für alle die das problem noch haben vonwegen you cannot run any more client auf der vorherigen seite steht ein lösungsvorschlag.. bevor ihr gar nichtsmehr von der beta mitbekommt


----------



## ylvie (9. September 2009)

_"Wir bereiten eine Wartung vor, mit der sich die Situation hoffentlich verbessern sollte und keine Notlösungen mehr gesucht werden müssen.

Dies könnte in den nächsten Stunden geschehen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden."_

Heute geschrieben von Amboss im Aion Beta Forum.


----------



## advanced08 (12. September 2009)

die erste OB woche ist vorbei und das problem besteht immer noch ...

für mich ist aion vorerst tot ..^^


----------



## cacodemon (12. September 2009)

Bei mir Lebt es schön gemüdlich.


----------



## SakuraJosy (12. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> die erste OB woche ist vorbei und das problem besteht immer noch ...
> 
> für mich ist aion vorerst tot ..^^




naja wenn du wirklich noch was davon sehen wollen würdest dann geh doch einfach mal auf ein paar tipps ein zb. das mit dem proxy.. zumindest hat es hier bei ein paar leuten und bei sehr sehr vielen leuten aus dem forum in dem es gepostet wurde geklappt
und dass eine beta solche probleme haben kann ist finde ich verständlich sollte aber bis zum release aufjedenfall nichtmehr der fall sein.. daher finde ich zu sagen "für mich ist aion vorerst tot" etwas.. hart? unfair? wie auch immer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (12. September 2009)

das mit dem proxy klappt bei mir natürlich auch ... allerdings lagge ich so derbst das ich bei jeden mob entweder sterbe oder schon nen dc hab ...^^

und nen extraprogramm alleine deswegen zu benutzen bzw nen proxy.... ich hab wegen aion sogar auf kis für eine kurze zeit verzichtet ...

und auf was anderes zurückgegriffen ... auch wenn man sein pc nicht wegen sowas gefährden sollte...

das es eine beta ist ist mir auch klar aber es ist 1.5 das läuft bei den chinesen doch auch oder nicht ?

klar passieren kleiner fehler .....

aber mal schauen vielleicht kommt ja noch eine OB


----------



## SakuraJosy (12. September 2009)

ich glaub ehrlich gesagt kaum dass da noch eine kommt.. hm und wenn nicht hoffe ich einfach mal für alle ich-hab-nur-ein-modem-menschen dass sies bis zum release hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wobei der Fehler weniger mit Aion als mit NCsoft zu tun hat aber ok.



Laber mich bitte nicht zu. Ich war schon eingelogged und habe gespielt (erwähnte ich in einem anderen Fred schon). Es geht also, und das auch OHNE Router (war gestern Nacht gg 0.00 Uhr noch mal drin im Spiel ohne etwas von den Pseudohilfsmaßnahmen durchgeführt zu haben).

Das heißt es liegt sehr wohl an den Failern bei NC-Soft bzw. der Firma, die die Loginserver betreut.

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## SakuraJosy (12. September 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Laber mich bitte nicht zu. Ich war schon eingelogged und habe gespielt (erwähnte ich in einem anderen Fred schon). Es geht also, und das auch OHNE Router (war gestern Nacht gg 0.00 Uhr noch mal drin im Spiel ohne etwas von den Pseudohilfsmaßnahmen durchgeführt zu haben).
> 
> Das heißt es liegt sehr wohl an den Failern bei NC-Soft bzw. der Firma, die die Loginserver betreut.
> 
> In diesem Sinne...




hat sie doch so gesagt.. es liegt WENIGER an aion ALS an ncsoft.. = es liegt an ncsoft ^^
naja und diese "pseudehilfsmaßnahmen" wie dus nennst haben manchen leuten doch noch ins spiel verholfen und sie dazu bewegt sich aion zu kaufen oder auch nicht zu kaufen ^^

und mal ganz ehrlich "laber mich bitte nicht zu" oO .. wozu ist ein forum sonst da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (12. September 2009)

was mir mehr sorgen macht morgen ist die iopen beta vorbei, das heißt wir müssen uns überaschen lassen das zum 18 bzw 20 alles funzt, da ja keiner vorher mehr testen kann obs geht...


----------



## Fr3ak3r (12. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> was mir mehr sorgen macht morgen ist die iopen beta vorbei, das heißt wir müssen uns überaschen lassen das zum 18 bzw 20 alles funzt, da ja keiner vorher mehr testen kann obs geht...



morgen vorbei?
ja, super und ich mich nicht einmal auf einen server einloggen.
wann ist die charvorauswahl, ich hoffe die bekommen es dahin gebacken, ab dem tag wird es erst richtig ärgerlich, da diese chars und namen erhalten bleiben.


----------



## teroa (12. September 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> morgen vorbei?
> ja, super und ich mich nicht einmal auf einen server einloggen.
> wann ist die charvorauswahl, ich hoffe die bekommen es dahin gebacken, ab dem tag wird es erst richtig ärgerlich, da diese chars und namen erhalten bleiben.



chara auswahl und server wahl ist am 18, spielen ab den 20ten


----------



## MichMuch (12. September 2009)

Tja da bin ich mal gespannt ob es am 18 und 20  geht weil ich konnte Aion nur beim Kumpel zocken und es hat mir aufjeden sehr gut gefallen, aber am liebsten würde ich halt at home zocken. Schlecht fiend ich einfach nur das sowas passiert ist, weil manche die ein Modem haben und keine alternative haben, haben umsonst  ein Beta-Key gewonnen oder Aion umsonst vorbestell um in der open Beta mit zu machen. Ich lasse mich einfach mal überraschen ob es am 18 und 20 geht, wenn nicht renn ich zum Kumpel log mich ein und erstelle mir ein char und muss dan zusehn wo ich zocke.


----------



## teroa (12. September 2009)

MichMuch schrieb:


> Tja da bin ich mal gespannt ob es am 18 und 20  geht weil ich konnte Aion nur beim Kumpel zocken und es hat mir aufjeden sehr gut gefallen, aber am liebsten würde ich halt at home zocken. Schlecht fiend ich einfach nur das sowas passiert ist, weil manche die ein Modem haben und keine alternative haben, haben umsonst  ein Beta-Key gewonnen oder Aion umsonst vorbestell um in der open Beta mit zu machen. Ich lasse mich einfach mal überraschen ob es am 18 und 20 geht, wenn nicht renn ich zum Kumpel log mich ein und erstelle mir ein char und muss dan zusehn wo ich zocke.



jo für die die nicht in der closed beta waren ist es nartührlich scheiße..
ist aber auch scheiße das in der closed beta alles ging und die open überhaupt nicht spielbar war durch diese fehler na mal sehn,...


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (12. September 2009)

SakuraJosy schrieb:


> hat sie doch so gesagt.. es liegt WENIGER an aion ALS an ncsoft.. = es liegt an ncsoft ^^
> naja und diese "pseudehilfsmaßnahmen" wie dus nennst haben manchen leuten doch noch ins spiel verholfen und sie dazu bewegt sich aion zu kaufen oder auch nicht zu kaufen ^^
> 
> und mal ganz ehrlich "laber mich bitte nicht zu" oO .. wozu ist ein forum sonst da?
> ...



Ja stimmt, nicht richtig gelesen. Sry an der Stelle! Aion läuft ja fluffig. Bloß der Login ist behindert. 

Problem ist aber wenn die Technik nicht geht (hier Login, in WAR die Serverstabilität), dann kostet das Kunden. 

Zu den Hilfsmaßnahmen. Es kann purer Zufall sein (im Fall des IP-Eintrags), dass man dann einloggen kann. Die Sache mit dem Proxy ist was anderes und so eine Hilfskacka darf keine Alternative sein.

Die Sache mit dem Zulabern beruhte ja auf meiner (fälschlichen) Annahme, hier wird dem User mal wieder das Prädikat DAU unterstellt. War Kot von mir, steh ich zu. Ändert nichts am Problem, leider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ylvie (12. September 2009)

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/die-offen...atch-durch.html

vielleicht wird das problem mit diesem patch gelöst…


----------



## teroa (13. September 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/die-offen...atch-durch.html
> 
> vielleicht wird das problem mit diesem patch gelöst…




patch ist da fehler bestehen wieterhin---


----------



## SakuraJosy (13. September 2009)

ohje.. naja mehr als abwarten bleibt uns sowieso nicht.. ich hoffe jedenfalls dass sie es bis zum 18ten bzw 20ten hinbekommen.. wenn nicht wäre das mit sicherheit kundenvertreibend ^^ 
zumindest noch ein stück mehr als bei einer beta


----------



## teroa (14. September 2009)

heute nacht wurde ein hotfix auf die server gemacht..

ich konnte das erste mal seid bestehen der open beta einlogen ...
dann klappt ja wohl doch alles mit dem 18/20...


----------



## Shintuargar (14. September 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen, das Problem wurde anscheinend gefunden und behoben.


----------



## Shindira (14. September 2009)

Kanns auch nur bestätigen, das es nachdem Hotfix geht. Dann sollte die Vorauswahl ja nur duch zuviele zugriffe auf den Loginserver behindert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinzesschen (14. September 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Kanns auch nur bestätigen, das es nachdem Hotfix geht. Dann sollte die Vorauswahl ja nur duch zuviele zugriffe auf den Loginserver behindert werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja Hut ab an NCsoft, glaube sie haben das meiste in der Beta ausmertzen können. Netzwerktechnisch wurde da ja auch noch einiges optimiert... - hat sich für NCSoft definitiv sehr gelohnt die Beta... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ylvie (14. September 2009)

ich möchte mal sehen was passiert, wenn die nach dem launch wieder ne woche für sowas brauchen würden.


----------



## tomriddle (14. September 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> ich möchte mal sehen was passiert, wenn die nach dem launch wieder ne woche für sowas brauchen würden.




Nichts weil Probleme jeglicher Art bei jedem MMO an der Tagesordnung sind und das auch schon vor WoW.
Es würden zwar eine Menge Leute jammern und ev auch kündigen aber sobald sich rumspricht das es wieder klappt wären sie wieder da wenn das Spiel gefällt.
Denke auch es hat eher solange gedauert, weil sich NCsoft West auf GG festgesetzt hat und ihn als Verantwortlichen gesehen hat was er aber ja letztendlich nicht war.


----------



## advanced08 (14. September 2009)

schade das der fix erst gegen ende der beta kam ....


----------



## ylvie (19. September 2009)

hurra, der fehler ist immer noch da…  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

ylvie schrieb:


> hurra, der fehler ist immer noch da…
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nene eigentlich nicht..mach mal nen rechner neustart und propiere es nochma..


----------

